# Another contract kit, the Aurora Viking



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well here is my latest buildup for my client in Oregon. It is the 1959 Aurora Viking. I am having fun doing these and he seems quite happy with the results. Funny thing is even though I built Aurora kits in the mid-60s I did not know about any of the six kits I have redone for him so far. I was into the monster, scifi, and comic book characters.

The Viking as received:









And some shots of the completed kit:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

A vast improvement Bob! It turned out GREAT!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

And it's all complete as well. Nice paint scheme, probably realistic Dark Ages colours. Is the spear hand glued into the sleeve - if it's left loose it can be turned to point where the Viking is looking, and the kit will be safe to send through the post!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Amazingly beautiful work, Bob!!

This is one of the Aurora kits that I am not familiar with. But I really like what you did to it!!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Better!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bravo :thumbsup:
Great Job!
Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> And it's all complete as well. Nice paint scheme, probably realistic Dark Ages colours. Is the spear hand glued into the sleeve - if it's left loose it can be turned to point where the Viking is looking, and the kit will be safe to send through the post!


First off thanks everyone for the kind comments, I did have some fun with this one but it was quite a bit of work.

Since it was glued together when I got it I cut the spear/hand off. Then I thought about it and decided it wouldn't have too strong a joint if I simply glued it back on so I used a piece of plastic dowel to join the hand to the arm drilling holes for the dowel in each side. And at the moment it is not glued in as I told my client it would be better to ship without it being attached so he can glue it in when he gets it. The shield was broken off when I got the model without any real way to attach it so I did something similar with it using two very small diameter plastic struts and drilling holes in the arm straps to mount it. It also is not glued on and my client can reattach it and glue it permanently when it arrives. I used epoxy putty to attach the plastic struts to the shield back and it worked pretty good. It wouldn't take much of a load but it should never see one.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Bob, IMHO this is your best resto yet! Take several bows, fella!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Viking looks fantastic from the waist up.But the legs confuse me.Is this supposed to be his bare legs.If so,they are quite messed up with those heavy lines in them.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> The Viking looks fantastic from the waist up.But the legs confuse me.Is this supposed to be his bare legs.If so,they are quite messed up with those heavy lines in them.


From what I could tell he has a cloth covering over his skin and then there are leather straps wrapped around the cloth. It is definitely not his bare skin. And it was a bit of a job painting those leather straps as they only real way they could be done was by hand, there was really no way to mask them off. Also I could not remove the legs from the body as they were glued in so well so I had to paint part way up inside by hand as well. I have a fairly extensive amount of hand detailing on the model.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

rkoenn said:


> The shield was broken off when I got the model without any real way to attach it so I did something similar with it using two very small diameter plastic struts and drilling holes in the arm straps to mount it.


That's exactly how I got not one but two already-built Vikings - with the shields snapped off and no way or 'remounting' them, so I did exactly the same as you - glued two thin bits of sprue or locating pins from Prehistoric Scenes kits onto the shield back, and drilled two matching holes in the arm. Like yours, the shield doesn't need to be glued on, it can just hang by the two pins.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

This looks very good! I like your color choices a bit more than the ones I used on my kit. Mine is missing the cape strap or whatever that is so I used a bit of fake fur that I had and trimmed a nice little bit to go there. I actually wish I had covered the back of the cape with the same stuff but I didn't have enough of it. And the leggings are a lot of work to paint up, I agree. I'm not happy with the way I did them and it's been about 15 years now!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yet another beautifully restored piece Bob!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Excellent work!

Chris.


----------



## misterhorror (Jul 11, 2008)

Really a great job:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

This guy definitely benefited from his trip to the doctor!


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------

